# Shock removal



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I removed my shocks as part of my front end tear down and rebuild. But, the front shocks were hard to get loose. The previous owner had bolt heads inside the coil spring area of A arm and nuts on the bottom. Aren't there suppose to be nuts welded inside the coil spring area of A arm?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

https://www.speedwaymotors.com/Sout...ck-Mount-Cage-Nuts-Bolts-67-74-GM,118314.html


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for that info Scott. Now I know what I need.


----------

